# [Canadian NR] 10.64 One Handed Average - Antoine Cantin



## GenTheThief (Jun 21, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2263&cat=13&rnd=1
Just noticed this while looking through the cubecomps NRs
WR2, but he said that the last solve was locky and probably cost him WR1


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 21, 2017)

Haha, didn't he say somewhere that next improvement would be WR? He's getting so close


----------

